# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  The Story Of My Life....

## Paniceee

I am Lauren. A vivacious, 29 year old, relatively healthy young woman.  Single, no kids. No past health problems that I know off... everyone in my family is still alive and well. Including grandparents. Last Oct I noticed what seemed to be slight breakage/thinning of the the frontal hairline where I part ... funny how I noticed. Thought nothing of it, and continued living my life, with a little increase in shedding and breakage. I visited my hair dresser in which she pointed out severe breakage throughout my entire scalp, mainly focused on the outer layer of my hair where it was most noticable. She was concerned because I don't dye, blowdry or process my beautiful long straight shiny brown hair. So we decided to cut some blunt bangs to hide the receading hairline. I loved it. I went on living, until about April of this year when I took great concern on how much I was now losing, as well my nails were snapping which is something that never happened before. I would run my fingers through my hair, and lose 40-80 hairs (yes I am obsessed) just by touch, gentle touch... I would place them on my pillow in the morning and just stare and cry. I went to the Dr's in which they took blood for Thyroid, Testosterone, DHEA(S), DHT, WBC, CBC, B12, Iron and Ferritin, IgG, IgM, IgA. All came back normal except Ferritin. I was at 17, 10 being critical.  I was put on liquid Iron. I started taking it with no problem, increased my vitamins, and changed my diet to a healthy 100% flip. a month later, I went again, still complaining. They took all the same tests and again, everything was fine but Iron. I continued the Iron. 2 Months into it, I went back yet again, more tests - all fine. Cept Ferritin. Now at 41. But no signs of slowing down, I almost want to say some days I feel like its increasing. 

Its now been 25 weeks, and I am still on Iron, still losing my hair - and more scared and depressed than ever. I do not wash my hair more than twice a week (at that) .... When I do, I watch the hairs float in the tub, or stick to my entire body - there is hair everywhere in my house. Places I would have never even noticed. I do not blowdry or comb my hair ... WHAT I WOULD GIVE TO COMB IT .. been months. I used to wash my hair daily. Now I am a dirty, unattractive, self loathing fool. I wear hats to work all week, and come home and put it up in a bun, so when I lie down I don't have to hear the 'clicking' of the hair coming out of my head ... I can't even tell now if its falling or breaking .. cause they hardly ever have 'White Bulbs'. Now I have developed a crust on my scalp, from lack of washing, which I am sure doesn't help me. I have receaded about an inch back from where my hairline used to be .. and those pores are now starting to show tiny hairs. Back in Oct '07, when I first noticed it at the front, I shaved that part cause I looked like a dink with all these broken hairs ... those hairs are now a few inches long - so they hair IS growing back in the front anyway, hense the Dr's 'Diagnoses' on it NOT being (Male Pattern). He also said if my Iron is increasing, then my hair should be stopping ... so its probably NOT iron, but I still have hope. 2 weeks ago I asked for my latest blood labs to be faxed over to me so I could take a look at them - and they were right, nothing was even close to be abnormal (Free T, Test, Estro, Most Nutrients, Thyroid - cept I did notice my DHEA was 3 points over the normal high ... but they said that's nothing to be concerned about, since DHT and TEST were normal/low) 

I am 150% consumed with it, I don't sleep, or go out like I used too ... I have NO social life, I watch 100's of people compliment me on my pictures on FB .. and think to myself .. I don't look like that anymore. I am not as attactive as I used to be, I know that - its ok, I want to tell myself if this is the worst thing - then so be it - but so far in my life this IS the worst thing. I've now lost about 50-55 % of my hair and can no longer hide a lot of the thinning. I spend hrs on hrs looking at diagnoses on the Internet, contacted Trichologists in the Uk ( I am in Canada) - cause we have none near me ... with no answers. The Dr's are no longer concerned .. and will do no more tests. I just want answers, reasons, anything. I have lost such a part of me, my job is suffering, my family and friends are burdened,,, I am lonely ... and everyone blows it off as nothing. I JUST WANT ANSWERS !!!!!!! 

I am so sick of hearing "I Have low Iron" and my hair doesn't fall out ... no one - NO ONE I know that has low iron has hair problems. Last 6 months I don't see faces, I only see heads - and NO ONE has hair like mine, NO ONE... and the ones that I do see with thinning hair - have a different pattern that I ... what if somthing is serious wrong with me ??? What if its nothing serious, but its not being treated so it will NEVER stop. This is what I go thru daily and it feels good to say it out loud. I am so scared.  I lost my life when I started losing my hair.. I want my life back. It WILL not change unless my hair does. I am not strong enough for this !!  Thank you all so much for allowing me to be a part of this, I hope we can all help each other. 

 :Confused:  :Mad:  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## TeeJay73

Paniceee,

Thanks for sharing your heartfelt story.  I'm certain my words are fruitless against the havoc that hair loss has caused in your life.  

I am a male, and thus I can only fathom the difficulties of dealing with hairloss as a male.  I cannot begin to imagine what it's like for a female, because society has hardwired our minds to believe that a woman's beauty comes with hair.  But I can tell by your story you're quite beautiful in soul and depth.

Just keep your chin up, smile as much as you can, seek treatments that make you happy, listen to The Bald Truth (even give Spencer a call sometime on his show to ask his opinion on your specific situation), and enjoy the fact that you've come to a place of empathy and understanding.

TeeJay

----------


## AlopecianMuse

Hi Lauren,
Thank you for sharing your story my girl. I hope you will find some answers here.

Muah,
Angela  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bobman

The only words I can offer you are words of encouragement. *DO NOT STOP* looking for an answer! You're not alone, so start now and _KNOW_ that. I honestly believe that everything happens for a reason. As sucky as it seems, this is happening for a reason and you can and WILL find what you are seeking. And when you do...you will be that ray of hope for someone else that is traveling your path. Keep your focus on the solution...the end result....what it is you want. DO NOT focus on what you don't have or what you hate. Whatever we focus on...we make real...in our heads and in the real world. Do not give it your energy...make your own energy...make it hopeful. Better yet...make it guaranteed. You will have your hair back....it's just a matter of time now. And please, please keep pressing forward with all your might. And if you hear something negative...don't you dare let that in. It belongs to them...you won't accept that...it's not what you're all about. Go forward knowing you are a message and a blessing for a higher purpose. You're a beautiful being on a journey. And where this may be your storm Lauren, be like the palm tree. You may bend, but cannot be broken. And afterwards, you will stand taller, stronger and more beautiful than ever before.

----------


## Pfxx

I'm not sure I can say much more than the guys who have written before me, I agree with everything they wrote. I just wanted to thank you for being so open and honest and sharing your story.

Wishing you a lot of strength and success on this difficult journey.

----------


## SpencerKobren

Hi Panicee,

Thank you for sharing your story. I know it's not easy, but I am here to tell you that there is life after hair loss. There is real help available and we'll do our best to navigate you safely through all the BS.

Be strong!

----------


## aterena7

I'm so sorry to hear that..but, believe me I feel the same...Most of the time when you give a concern to a Doctor about hairloss the only thing they do is couple of tests and tell you to have hope...for a woman losing their hair this is not an option.  Please, go back to the Doctor and ask for a scalp biopsy that may help to find the problem, and at least know the cause of your hairloss...I wish the best to you and remenber you're not alone..we all know how hard this is for you.. and like I said before ask your Doctor for a scalp biopsy.

----------

